# Forum > News > Community Chat > The Back Room >  Bad eyes.

## Aes



----------


## Trollblod

Hahahahhaha lmao lol, it ****ing worked  :Big Grin:

----------


## Confucius

This is old  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Zeroi9

Or you can walk back a bit and watch  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ReidE96

Or change your focus from the white.

----------

